# wtb silkworm eggs!!!



## ihavebeardy (May 17, 2010)

hey guys
anyone out there selling silkworm eggs?

i need them asap
just got silkworm food and am gona breed them all year


----------



## Megzz (May 17, 2010)

You can buy them online here Aussie Silkworms - Home


----------



## spanna_spamload (May 17, 2010)

what are silkworms good to feed to?


----------



## Megzz (May 18, 2010)

Beardies and netteds I think


----------



## thegatti (Jul 6, 2010)

got any eggs ready to hatch this month? Just wondering cause raising my crickets is a bit of a pain when they dont grow fast
in winter


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 6, 2010)

I had silkworms for lunch today... yummmmm!


----------



## Megzz (Jul 6, 2010)

thegatti said:


> got any eggs ready to hatch this month? Just wondering cause raising my crickets is a bit of a pain when they dont grow fast
> in winter



The link I posted above is selling eggs that are hatching this month apparently.


----------



## thegatti (Jul 29, 2010)

do u find them easier to raise than crix? do the worms die if its a cold night


----------



## LadySnake (Aug 15, 2010)

We bred Silkworms all year the last two years in a row, we finally gave up because silkworms don't grow as fast on chow and they get diseases a lot easier. Plus they loose a lot of their benefits on chow as opposed to leaves anyway.


----------



## Funkstaa (Aug 15, 2010)

I bought a pack of silkworms and they go through a couple of leaves a day which was a pain as we were ' borrowing' leaves from a random house and they're fussy and will only eat leaves picked that day lol and when I offered them to my gutsy dragons none of them would touch them  and that was even after offering only veg mix for a couple of days


----------



## Mr.James (Aug 15, 2010)

Just buy a mulberry tree!


----------



## Megzz (Aug 15, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Just buy a mulberry tree!


This is my plan now. Chow is a pain in the butt.


----------



## dangles (Aug 15, 2010)

When i had my EWD he used to love silkworms. They were always offered after he had been handled as a treat for being good


----------

